# I need help too...



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Warrington area...
I need a younger man to assist me and another older guy to do some repairs to my home...This is a case where much will be done lying down, scooping earth with a small shovel or even a garden trowel and some shoveling etc..
A smaller frame is more suitable than brawn but needs to be work hardened.
4-6 hrs/ day .
Must be able to show up clean and ready to work.
Probably several weeks worth of work.
Thanks.
PM if interested.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I guess I wont fit


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Steven, for you....*

We could do the extra work and bust out a bigger hole....!
Its going to be a burgeoning career for someone, figuring that all these older piling homes need a bit of work and epoxy on them to extend their lives...I just gotta get it behind me before I make
my wife a young widow...


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

How many beers will this job take?


----------

